# Rums with Less Vanilla



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

I trying my way around Rum though I am to much on the over powering vanilla I have gotten. I've drank a bottle of the CM Private Stock and working on a bottle of Goslings, but these seem to have too much of that vanilla than what I care for. I've had a bit of the Pyrat XO which did not seem to lean that way and I liked it. So can I get some suggestions in both low-end and high-end bottles that the vanilla is either less dominate or non-existent? I shouldn't have come out of my confort zone; "mother should have built a wall".

Thanks gorillas and gorilla-ettes.


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

I wish I could help you Bro, but to be honest I've never made it past the Morgan Private Stock. I just figured it couldn't get better than that.

Good luck on your search!


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Zacapa has less vanilla than some others I drink, and a good, cheap one I like... Bacardi Anejo has even less.
Those two are very different from one another though.
Bacardi is my cheap alternative similar to a $2 cigar.
Zacapa is my once(or twice... and on weekends) a week nice drink.


----------



## TheTraveler (Aug 20, 2008)

Give Pusser's Rum a try. Not only is it stored in oak barrels it's actually distilled in oak stills, not metal. Definitely not your run-of-the-mill rum and it's been known to turn the heads of died-in-the-wool scotch and bourbon diehards! Two thumbs up from me - it's my favorite! :tu :tu


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

TheTraveler said:


> Give Pusser's Rum a try.


I damn near picked up Pusser's the last time at the store. You hit part of it, I am trying to get away from always picking a bottle of bourbon.

So Pusser's and Zacapa to the list.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Also try the Mount Gay Extra Old


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

IMHO, Might I suggest Saint James from Martinque. 43%, not a hint of vanilla.

http://www.hitimewine.net/istar.asp?a=6&id=162099!1107


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

TheTraveler said:


> Give Pusser's Rum a try. Not only is it stored in oak barrels it's actually distilled in oak stills, not metal. Definitely not your run-of-the-mill rum and it's been known to turn the heads of died-in-the-wool scotch and bourbon diehards! Two thumbs up from me - it's my favorite! :tu :tu


Agree with the pusser's as far as what you are looking for. IMHO, Pussers doesn't even taste like rum, more like whiskey. Also if you don't want the vanilla taste you might want to steer clear of the darker rums as they have more of a rich taste and go with a light or white rum.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Captain Morgan is a flavored rum, the vanilla is intentional. Try not to confuse that with 'regular' rum, where the vanilla is a character of the barrel aging, usually fairly subtle.



tzaddi said:


> IMHO, Might I suggest Saint James from Martinque. 43%, not a hint of vanilla.
> 
> http://www.hitimewine.net/istar.asp?a=6&id=162099!1107


I'll second this, and add ANYTHING from Martinique. The 'rhum agricole' style is very different from all the rest, I've yet to taste vanilla in any of them.

I like Santa Teresa and Ron del Barilito also. Most of the Barbancourt and El Dorado rums would probably work for you.

Be careful with some of the sweeter rums, Zacapa, Pampero, Diplomatico all have hints of vanilla, to my taste.

Avoid all of the Angostura bottlings (including new Zaya).

Did you have Gosling's Gold, or Black Seal? If it wasn't the Black Seal, try that. It's been awhile since I've had it, but I remember molasses, not vanilla.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

Mark C is spot on imho. 

I'd also add that there's a chance you might confuse vanilla with bigger molasses based / influenced rums - this is likely where you associate Goslings to CMPS. 

As mentioned Martinique's agriculture rums are generally drier but also tend to have a pretty significant edge unless you go after a well rounded one. What I recommend that is commonly available is Clement Rhum VSOP.

Mt. Gay is a decent rum. I think what you might actually be asking for is drier or fruitier rums that don't have the molasses petal to the metal. Pyrat is pretty well flavored - but with a citrus tone, suggesting that sort of cut in the molasses you enjoy. 

Ron Barillito is a good one. Barbancourt too. If it is in fact healthy molasses dosing that you're trying to avoid - I'm not sure I'd recommend El Dorado. 

St. James would be good to try, as would La Flor de Cana (recommend the 4 year Extra Dry - white, or the 12 year old). If in fact you are after the fruit you find in Pyrat's current blend, I'd suggest looking at the Plantation line of rums as well. A couple of those offer tropical fruits and they tend to be lighter on the molasses scale (the one's I've tasted).


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks guys. A lot of suggestions to look into. I know off hand there are a few suggested that I can pick up and might have to look around for others.

I have the Goslings Black Seal. I very well could be mistaken on taste discription. I initially like it, but after taking a few drinks from the glass the taste just isn't working for me. Worked well in a coke.:tu


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

ky toker said:


> Thanks guys. A lot of suggestions to look into. I know off hand there are a few suggested that I can pick up and might have to look around for others.
> 
> I have the *Goslings Black Seal*. I very well could be mistaken on taste discription. I initially like it, but after taking a few drinks from the glass the taste just isn't working for me. *Worked well in a coke*.:tu


Works much better with Ginger Beer. By name, a Dark and Stormy.:tu


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

rizzle said:


> Works much better with Ginger Beer. By name, a Dark and Stormy.:tu


Hey! That's MY DRINK!! I made it all the rage @ Shack Herf this year.

Pour the rum over a lime wedge and ice

Add ginger beer

Splash of tequila blanco on top.


----------



## Ace$nyper (Aug 15, 2007)

I've yet to find a Rum that beats Ron Matsalem gran reserve.

Pussers rum is awesome.


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

try Flor De Cana, cheap as hell and good


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

rx2010 said:


> try Flor De Cana, cheap as hell and good


One I've been eyeing. Thanks! :tu



> Pour the *rum *over a lime wedge and ice...Add ginger *beer*...Splash of *tequila* blanco on top.


What the **** you trying to do to me.:r Sounds good, though.:al


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

ky toker said:


> One I've been eyeing. Thanks! :tu


Go for at least the 7 year, the 12 and up are all great too


----------

